# VapeCon 2017 - Share Your Photos!



## Stosta

So I'm finally beginning to recover from the weekend and thought I would share a few pics I took. Sadly I didn't take nearly as many as I would have liked to, and that's where I hope you guys can fill in some gaps for me. There was so much epicness going on and I'm kinda happy to say I was too busy soaking it all up to actually be taking pictures! But here are a few I did manage, mostly from before the chaos struck...

*Build Day:



*
Can you believe that this is the same venue just 24 hours before?! @Alex , @Rob Fisher , @Kuhlkatz , and @Silver ... I think @shaunnadan and @Rowan Francis were hiding behind the stand there!




The vendors came in fast!










@Erica_TFM and crew!




@Cruzz_33 's stand, but before that sexy bike showed up!




@Vapington and @PutRid , this stand was classy af!




Another amazing setup from @KieranD and his minions. Also @shaunnadan and @Stroodlepuff (I think) hiding in the corner there!




@Oupa 's stand was gorgeous. Clean and simple, a masterpiece!




The Vapery's stand was a masterpiece, but no single photo could do it justice. These guys raced in as soon as they could and spent the whole day setting it up, really creative!




I loved @ShipWreck and @Fogmachine 's stand!




@Rooigevaar 's giant balloon was totally kickass! I wonder if he drove back home with that thing still inflated and tied to the back of his cab?




@Silver and @Oupa enjoying a rare moment of peace and quiet. Well they were until I showed up and demanded a picture! 


*VapeCon Day!

*



The morning of Vapecon. With just a few hours till the doors opened there were finishing touches a plenty being done!




The queue just before the horde was let in! I really enjoyed baiting the guys in the front, telling them we were running an hour late, or that I had already shopped so much that half the specials were done. Nothing like making other people miserable to lift my own spirits!




And so it began!













One of my favourite pics! I stood up there for ages screaming at @Rincewind and @BumbleBee to look up!




@Rob Fisher doing some giveaways! I tried to get some but he kept on telling me I was dodgy and to go make myself useful... To prove him wrong I sat in a corner for an hour just creeping on everyone and taking photos!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 23 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Epic post and photos @Stosta. Seeing it makes me want to go back in time and re-live the day again

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Stillwaters said:


> Epic post and photos @Stosta. Seeing it makes me want to go back in time and re-live the day again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I do agree! On the plus side, we have VapeCon 2018 to look forward to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Too far away...lol. needs to be sooner 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP

Excellent picture story 
Thank you for all the pictures
The transformation over a 48 hour period was mind boggling to witness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Nice to see behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

What an epic day! I'd do this again any day 

lol @Stosta I heard my name being called a few times but couldn't figure out who the heck was louder than the crowds, or where it was coming from.... thought my mind had finally left me and it was all in my head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Thank you for the behind the scenes pics, Vendor stalls set ups were stunning. We appreciate the hard work and effort that goes into making our Vapecon day so amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Awww... awesome pics @Stosta !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

Was great meeting you @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Oupa said:


> Was great meeting you @Stosta !


You too @Oupa , you're much more handsome in real life, but it was pretty cloudy in there.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Oupa

Stosta said:


> You too @Oupa , you're much more handsome in real life, but it was pretty cloudy in there.


Glad I didn't disappoint @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Oh that is just marvellous @Stosta !!!
Thanks for that and it makes me smile being able to see the action without having to worry about anything. hehe

Just on the point of photos - guys we are almost ready with our professional photos and we will be telling the story again in another thread with LOTS of great photos. Like we did last year... 
Stay tuned...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Here's a pic of my prize I won at Vapecon!!!

Thank you Granny's Famous Juice Co, The flavours are Incredible and a huge Thank you to Ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

That's so cool!
Was good to finally meet you in person @Stosta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> That's so cool!
> Was good to finally meet you in person @Stosta


And you too @Caramia ! Next time we share a beer yes?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> And you too @Caramia ! Next time we share a beer yes?


So much of YES!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

